# SAD - Anyone Use a Lightbox?



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

My wonderful mate Sue's son is suffering badly with depression (and he's only 16) - all his symptoms seem to tally closely with SAD so she is thinking about ordering a lightbox. I must admit I have often thought about getting one - though, at the moment, I seem so well I haven't sort of bothered but I think its a right ingeneous idea. Does anyone have one or has anyone ever used one. She was also talking about some sort of device which gradually filters light into the room of a winter's morning to simulate the dawn for us chaps who have to get up in the pitch dark at this time of year (I get up during the week at 6.00am - GROAN - kids to get on early buses).Any thoughts most welcome - thanksSue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi SueI think that is a GREAT idea! Me too has a mild case of SAD (although the "glass half full" side is that it can make me very creative and poetic, lol). Seriously, it really is a great idea. On dreary rainy/snowy days I turn on the brightest lights in the house and let in the most natural light possible, too. It does help. And keeping the house warm helps, too. I'm so sorry your friend Sue's son has SAD -- it really is worth a try to buy it and light up the house. Hope he'll feel better soon...Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh thanks babes - actually I think he's right worried about his mum - she is a very dear friend and very poorly with a bad flare up (she has battled MS for about 5 years' now) - still he and my son Jack had a good chat and several ciggies (regretably - still - teenagers???) at this party on Friday - I think that helped him abit - he's a right lovely lad and has alot on his very young shoulders right now.Yeah, I think they are great - as I say - I'm happily feeling so cheery at t'moment but I think its certainly something I'd consider in the future.Hope you are feeling cheerier hunnie.Sue xxxxx


----------



## trapped (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one of those alarm clocks that wake you up with natural light and it's the best thing ever in the winter. It starts to light up gradually about 20 minutes before the actual alarm goes off. Before I had it I always used to wake up with a start in the pitch black when the alarm went off, now I wake up about 5 muns before the alarm.They are quite expensive and don't look that nice but definitely worth the money


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh thanks for that trapped.Sue


----------

